# ¿que duracion tiene un laser?



## pepechip (Jun 28, 2007)

hola.
 quisiera hacer una barrera con dos laser para un sistema de seguridad para una finca. 
he pensado utilizar como elemento emisor unos laser de estos que venden en las tiendas de todo a un euro. 
la duda que tengo es que si  el laser esta funcionando las 24 horas , no se lo que tarara en agotarse.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 28, 2007)

y si le cruza una gota de lluvia...


----------



## Elvic (Jun 28, 2007)

te cuento que yo había pensado en algo parecido pero me resulto después difícil, porque al querer construir la fuente de alimentación no podía hacer funcionar el laser (los que se usan para señalar)
y pues desistí.  

y pues la duración del laser según eso y son *solo rumores* nunca se acaba es decir este no tiene horas de uso como  lamparas comunes y tampoco se deteriora con el tiempo, como  sucede con diodos led.

pero esperemos nos puedan quitar esta duda y seguro me animo a llevarla acabo bueno segun la respuesta des pues ya veremos si es verdad.

y sobretodo como construir la fuente,  porque la que hice con los famosos reguladores 78XX pero aunque la fuente funcionaba el laser no ó se ¿quemaba? al conectarlo no lo se...  esperamos respuesta 

suerT


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 28, 2007)

Les cuento que todo laser tiene una vida util dada en horas, la forma de saberlo es buscando el datasheet de cualquier diodo laser y tendras una referencia. Ahora la alimentación de un diodo es de 1.2v nominal fijate que los apuntadores funcionan con una pila de 1.5v


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 29, 2007)

La vida va por horas y no son muchas, pero no se cuantas...

Para alimentar los laser lo mas comodo es utilizar la electronica incorporada en el propio puntero.
Con un lm317 te fabricas la puente que imitara las pilas.

El puntero debe ser modulado por una señal,  como los mandos a distancia, esto facilita su deteccion  y inmunidad frente al ruido.

Para alargar la duracion se trabaja en modo rafaga, se hacen rafagas cada segundo o algo asi.


LOS LASER NO SE PUEDEN CONECTAR IGUAL QUE LOS DIODOS LED, se debe controlar la corriente de forma pecisa, 

Poca corriente el laser se comporta como un led
subimos un poco la corriente y de golpe se comporta como unautentico laser.
Subimos un poco mas y el laser se comporta como un led, ya se nos ha roto.

Ahora ya no hay forma que se comporte como un laser, emite luz pero como un led.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 29, 2007)

respecto al comentario de capitan de que si se cruza una gota de agua, o bien un pajaro o una lagartija, pensaba solucionarlo de igual manera que utilizan las barreras comerciales. se trataria de poner 2 laser, uno encima del otro unos 20 cm  apuntando a los 2 detectores tambien colocados a 20 cm uno de otro. la señal de alarma se enviara cuando las 2 barreras sean interumpidas al mismo tiempo. 

en el caso de que se quiera camuflar la barrera para no ser descubierta lo que he pensado es desconectar durante 30 seg la barrera cuando esta sea interrumpida, ya que el laser solo revela su presencia cuando incide sobre algun objeto.

tambien pensaba colocar una pequeña lampara o chichara indicadora de fallo para el caso de que una de las dos barreras se quedara permanentemente interrumpida durante mas de 5 minutos.

en cuanto a la alimentacion se puede alimentar a traves de una resistencia limitadora como si se tratara de un led.

mi duda es que estos punteros laser no se lo que pueden durar.


----------



## estefania25 (Sep 15, 2016)

Disculpas por revivir este post pero me interesa mucho saber si Pepe chip construyó su alarma laser y si la hizo modulando el laser o no y cuanto dura la vida de un laser


----------

